# HD Video of our drive through Grossglockner, Stelvio and other passes



## Malathi (May 21, 2011)

1000 miles of pure driving bliss through the Alps. Gliding through the world's best roads with breathtaking views via Grossglockner, St. Gotthard Pass, San Bernardino Pass, Flüela Pass, Munt La Schera, Umbrail Pass, Stelvio Pass to name a few.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKgOEPkg3HA&feature=player_embedded#at=294

if the youtube link doesn't work please try this link... http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10202115&posted=1#post10202115

Germany, Austria, Italy & Swiss
Canon 5DMKII
Canon 17 to 40mm F4 L
B+W ND x64
Filmtools Gripper 3025 Car Mount with Triangulation Kit
Adobe Premier Pro
Music Credit - The Chemical Brothers (Hanna's Theme & Container Park)


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Fantastic! Thanks for the ride. :thumbup: Congrats on your ED!!!


----------



## 97X (Sep 19, 2007)

Well done...I particularly like the beginning.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Really, really nicely done. Thanks for the memories of the Stelvio and San Bernardino passes. Looks like the Fluela and Grossglockner will have to be on the itinerary for next time.


----------



## alex md (Nov 21, 2005)

amazing, very high quality video i enjoyed so much


----------



## jsublime (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool, excellent work!


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

I would have loved to view it, but it's locked in Germany due to copyright problems (SME music)


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Excellent. I'm doing Grossglockner in 10 days.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

*Excellent Job!*

Fantastic!

Great editing job. You really set the right mood with the music, and well timed jump-cuts.
I'm taking my video camera with me when I go in September, so I'll hopefully have something of interest to post when I get back.

Thanks for setting the bar so high! 

P.S. Thanks for listing all the equipment used. I'll have to look into that Filmtools Gripper car mount.


----------



## TheBry (Dec 18, 2007)

Really well done! Thanks for sharing. I did buy a car mount for my camera, and had planned to capture video of my trip -- now the gauntlet has been thrown down  Hope mine turns out as great as yours did. Thanks again for sharing it with us. Really exhilarating!


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Great video! Amazing!


----------



## Malathi (May 21, 2011)

Thanks Guys!

There were a lot of hassles when filming though. Before our ED trip we did a couple of test drives here in San Francisco and checked on the frames rate and the best angle, focus we had to use.

We had to constantly check for nasty bugs, mist or dirt on the lens filter. Every couple of minutes we had to stop to check if the camera is secure and the suction pump was still holding it well. In some roads we had to wait for the traffic to die down and at times we had to wait for the perfect light while I was fervently praying for the clouds to clear. We made sure we had enough batteries and memory cards for a day's ride. We did lose a lot of footage due to some minor issue but all of the effort was worth every sweat!

Here is the video of how we mounted the camera on the car

http://youtu.be/FLMsn-e_lSA


----------



## Wraith. (Dec 7, 2009)

Excellent job, you really captured the spirit of the pass driving experience. Cannot wait for my next ED.


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

3ismagic# said:


> Excellent. I'm doing Grossglockner in 10 days.


The last time I drove the Grossglockner, my wife and I were so enamoured with the scenery (and fun driving) that we didn't change the CD out. Ironically enough, the CD was one of Kansas, one of the flatter places in the world, while driving in one of the more mountainous areas of the world... People who see the video assume we must really like Kansas... 

Wave at the Chateau/Hotel Senger in Heiligenblut on your way up/down the Grossglockner for me. I'll be spending three nights there later on in August. :thumbup:


----------



## djafactor (Jul 21, 2011)

Amazing,

Do you mind posting the route of your trip? Also which places you stayed at. I'm picking up my 1M in September and want to hit some of the passes as well as the Ring. Also, what were you top 3 favourite passes?

cheers

Amit


----------



## Malathi (May 21, 2011)

djafactor - Our favourite 3 passes were the Grossglockner, Stelvio and Umbrail pass.

We did 1100 Miles in 6 days. We reached Munich on Friday but the delivery was only on Monday. Still we had lot of time in the itinerary to detour and check a lot of places and we actually did Stelvio twice  We stayed on top of Stelvio at Hotel Folgore the previous night so we can drive down early for the shoot. Then we came back up again since we wanted to do the shoot when climbing up as well and then we went down again to Davos. The Umbrail was a bit scary since the day we drove we had zero visibility and it was raining buckets, but we had to get to Stelvio that night.

So, keep an eye on the weather all the time. ATT International Roaming helps a lot - to check for weather and call the hotels in case. We also did the Munt La Schera tunnel to Livignio and it was an awesome experience.

Here is my itinerary:

*Day 1*
Welt factory tour |Delivery at 4:30 PM |Drive to Zell am See	
http://bit.ly/Welt-ZellAmSee - 112 Miles / 2.2 Hrs

*Day 2*
Dive from Zell am See --> Lesach --> Großglockner --> Lienz --> Cortina d'Ampezzo --> Venezia	
http://bit.ly/ZellAmSee-Venice - 218 Miles / 6 Hrs

*Day 3 *
Venice tour - All day

*Day 4*
Drive Stelvio 
http://bit.ly/Venice-Stelvio - 228 Miles / 4.5 Hrs

*Day 5*
Drive from Stelvio - Fussen	
http://bit.ly/Stelvio-Fussen - 111 Miles / 3 Hrs

*Day 6*
Drop off Car @ Log IN OUT 
http://bit.ly/Fussen-LogInOut - 91 Miles / 2.5 Hrs

Although I have the ViaMichellin routes here, we just followed the Nav. Only thing to be aware is to make sure the Nav is taking you through the passes.

Here are the hotels that we stayed:

*MUNICH*
InterCityHotel München
Bayerstraße 10
80335 München, Germany
Phone + 49 89 44444-0 ; +49 89 839329-0
Fax + 49 89 44444-599

*AUSTRIA*
Romantik Hotel Zell am See
Sebastian Hörl Gasse 11
5700 Zell am See, Austria
06542 72520
Phone: +43-6542-72520
FAX: +43-6542-7252034

*VENICE*
Hotel Pensione Wildner
Riva degli Schiavoni, 4161
30122 - Venezia (ITALY)
Phone: +39 0415227463
Fax: +39 0412414640
Skype: wildnerve
e-mail: [email protected]

*ITALY*
Hotel Folgore
Passo Stelvio, 23032 Passo Stelvio

*FUSSEN *
Suzzanes Bed and Breakfast
In Venetianerwinkel 3, D-87629 Füssen

*MUNICH*
Kempinski Hotel Airport Munchen
Terminalstrasse Mitte 20 
Munich, 85356 
Germany

Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

That was an awesome video. Thanks so much for sharing. I have a few Alps passes on the itinerary for my September ED. Would you mind posting a direct link to the YouTube video? I'd like to play it on the TV for my wife to see (through YouTube on our Blu-Ray player).


----------



## Malathi (May 21, 2011)

Merlosso - Thanks! You can actually click on the 'YouTube' on the bar of the embedded video to watch it on YouTube. 

Here you go: http://youtu.be/hKgOEPkg3HA

It really makes a difference when viewed in HD


----------



## dryicerx (Jun 30, 2010)

Awesome video and execution!! This is how ED movies should be made, brings back good memories, now I'm itching for another, lol.

I see you've taken some hints from my previous ed video :thumbup:


----------



## Merlosso (Feb 9, 2011)

Malathi said:


> Merlosso - Thanks! You can actually click on the 'YouTube' on the bar of the embedded video to watch it ...


I tried that and the link but I get "Could not load video" on the iPad YouTube app. Oh well, I'll pull it up on the PC. It's worth the effort. :thumbup:


----------

